# Most Expensive Computer



## thandakid (Apr 19, 2009)

Lets see who makes the most expensive CPU



2 CPU 4800
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117176

Motherboard 600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131287

Memory 800
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148219

2 Graphic Card 6100 + 730
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133253
+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814106014

Hard Drive 1800 + http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134940 700
6 x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136344

Casing 1000
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811152124

PSU
1285
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817147073


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Apr 19, 2009)

I believe this has been done several times before (One fairly recently)...plus how can you build a CPU? (CPU = Central Processor Unit, not "computer") heheheh


----------



## awildgoose (Apr 19, 2009)

This guy has been resurrecting threads and making useless ones, so don't bother about it.


----------



## Aastii (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm about 90% he epic failed on his poor build anyway, he tried to use a 2 socket 604 porcessors on a socket 771mobo

that and he thinks that 8GB of DDR2 is more expensive that DDR3

His 2 video cards would use up all of the 8GB of memory alone leaveing his system with a grand total of 0bytes of memory

I'm sure there are several other flaws with this thread and that build, but i can't be bothered nitpicking any more and i can't be bothered with thandakid either. I stuck for him last night thinking he was having a mad moment of obnoxiousness and stupidity, but clearly not, it is just opening useless threads, restarting threads and having a "i knowall there is to know about computers and everything" and then coming up  with something like this and epic failing

=EDIT=

Well i thought before this thread gets locked, lets have a little fun and build a system which will work and will be useable at home and will be expensive, so, here we go.

Processor: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-253-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=

£805

Mobo: (not out yet, but when it is i'd give my right arm and left leg for one) http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-015-EA&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=1283

£379

Memory: 2x http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-137-OC&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1392

£740

Grahphics: 3x http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/1792MB-BFG-Tech-GTX295-H2O-Water-Cooled-PCI-E#ProductFeatures

£1897

HDD: 5x http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/256GB-Super-Talent-Consumer-25-inch-SATA-Solid-State-Drive

£17020

Case: Windy Soldam. I can't find one for sale beceause they are so rare now that they are discontiued, but to get one you are looking probably around £3000-£7000 depending on who and where you get it from (it will be asia you would get it from). So, as this is for the price, lets say it is £7000

£7000

Optical Drives:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-066-PO&groupid=701&catid=10&subcat=314

£195

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-047-PL&groupid=701&catid=10&subcat=185

Water Cooling: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-035-SW&groupid=701&catid=193&subcat=1038

£253

PSU: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-006-PP&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=

£357

Peripherals:

Speakers: http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Logi...gital-THX-Dolby-DTS-Hardware-Decoder-500W-RMS

£264

Mouse: http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Raze...-Gaming-Mouse-5600DPI-14hrs-Continuous-Gaming

£125 

Keyboard: http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Logitech-G19-Gaming-Keyboard

£144

Headset: http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Sennheiser-HD-25-1-II-Studio-Headphones

£144

Monitor: http://www.johnlewis.com/230522987/Product.aspx

£4875

*Grand Total: £34198*

or

*$50584.10*

that thandakid is a working system that is more expensive and more powerful


----------



## awildgoose (Apr 19, 2009)

If you want to read something good then read this http://www.computerforum.com/149494-huge-pics-my-wicked-awesome-case-mods-8-huge-huge-pics.html

I know someone will be like "aahh that's spam", but it's not like we need thandakid's threads anyway right?
EDIT: the pics arn't huge anymore, I just can't change the title.


----------



## Aastii (Apr 19, 2009)

hahaha looked at the post, nice little plug for yourself


----------



## just a noob (Apr 19, 2009)

aastii, the soldam cases are nowhere near that price, the current discontinued ones are $1500 usd tops


----------



## just a noob (Apr 19, 2009)

also-see post number two in this thread: http://www.computerforum.com/147625-outragoues-computer-building-contest.html


----------



## Aastii (Apr 19, 2009)

just a noob said:


> aastii, the soldam cases are nowhere near that price, the current discontinued ones are $1500 usd tops



awww, you mean that it is only about $45000 for that sete up, damn that is too cheap for me 

I always thoought that with the hunting, purchaseing and shipping it will cost you crap loads


----------



## dubesinhower (Apr 19, 2009)

way to create ANOTHER thread for this lol


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 19, 2009)

thandakid can you run superpi and post it on the thread superpi thread you should probably get at least under 9 sec.


----------



## dubesinhower (Apr 19, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> thandakid can you run superpi and post it on the thread superpi thread you should probably get at least under 9 sec.



yea im pretty sure he doesnt own that pc in his sig.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 19, 2009)

Well I want proof xD If he does own that it would be the best rig on this forum


----------



## dubesinhower (Apr 19, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> Well I want proof xD If he does own that it would be the best rig on this forum



he doesnt own that rig. in another thread he said his uncle or something was going to build it for him? which is completely retarded lol. and i think the rig i am building for my computer club will be the best rig in the forum. besides the video card lol. ill put specs in my sig when the parts come in next week.


----------



## mep916 (Apr 19, 2009)

General rule regarding internet forums: Your thread has been created before. Your idea is not original. 

http://www.computerforum.com/search.php


----------



## just a noob (Apr 19, 2009)

dubesinhower said:


> and i think the rig i am building for my computer club will be the best rig in the forum. besides the video card lol.



you'll be eating those words when i start benching lol, expect a superpi on an e8400/e8600 at somewhere around 6ghz lol


----------



## dubesinhower (Apr 19, 2009)

just a noob said:


> you'll be eating those words when i start benching lol, expect a superpi on an e8400/e8600 at somewhere around 6ghz lol



lol idk. im just saying. its going to melt faces.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 20, 2009)

Well once I actually get a job i'll be getting better crap


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 20, 2009)

Wait so he doesn't even own it he "might" how can he say it's Over Clocked to 5 GHz if he doesn't have it...


----------



## Buzz1927 (Apr 20, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> Wait so he doesn't even own it he "might" how can he say it's Over Clocked to 5 GHz if he doesn't have it...


He's talking crap, maybe?


----------



## awildgoose (Apr 21, 2009)

He defiantly doesn't own that rig. One of my friends brothers (yes I know it;s one of those things) got 2 280GTX and had to get a 1500 Watt PSU because that's the only thing that could run them.
And 295 (wait, is that even a real model) would need even more so yeh...


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 21, 2009)

I remember seeing people with 3 GTX280s with 1200W PSUs


----------



## just a noob (Apr 21, 2009)

actually, depending upon your houses wiring, you could actually need dual 1200 watt psu's to run 3 9800gtx's(i know a guy lol) i also know a person running tri sli(gtx 285's) off of a corsair 1000 watt psu


----------

